# Jan Ridder's Pulse Mobile



## kustomkb (Jan 27, 2008)

I started Jan Ridder's Pulse Mobile,

Here's what i've got so far.


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 27, 2008)

I love that engine! That was the first set of plans I got from him and it will be the engine I build when I get my LTD's done. 

His website is Here There are a lot of engines and his plans are Free:O)

Wes


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 27, 2008)

Forgot to mention, Nice job so far KustomKb!!!!

Wes


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 27, 2008)

I have those plans as well. One of the reasons I bought a bunch of pyrex testtubes recently.

Eric


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 27, 2008)

I got my test tubes out. They have a lip around the end that would make it impossible to insert the piston. However, I measures the inside past the lip and I think they are round enough to seal a piston:O) I had worried about that? I think I can grind the lip off with a diamond blade? I'll have to give it a try. 

Wes


----------



## J. Tranter (Jan 27, 2008)

On your plans what size is the test tube? I have the plans but I can't seem to find the right size.
John


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 27, 2008)

I just ordered some from this place Test tubes They had the 18 X 180 mm tubes for pretty cheep. The lip might need to be ground off though?

Wes


----------



## PalmRunner (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi kustomkb, congratulations, very nice job!
All,
If you are fan of the higher speeds I would recommend you using smaller volume test tubes while keeping the same piston size. This of course is not possible with the thermo-pulse mobile of Jan, because he uses the test tube as a working cylinder. Separating the working cylinder and the test tube gives many opportunities to play with different test tube sizes, different restrictors sizes and shapes  It also provides better heat insulation between the hot chamber (test tube) and the cold area (piston side). In such a construction the test tube lips might facilitate the assembly See this post: http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=1171.0
Ive made several experiments with different test tube sizes. In an earlier version I had 155 x 14 test tube and the engine top speed was ~1000 rpm. Now I use a smaller volume one  100 x 11, which almost doubled the speed. Now Lamina reaches 1800 rpm. 
In my eyes, further improvement would be using a longer and narrower tube, which would better separate the hot and cold areas. Brass pipe can be used for improved heat conduction.
Regards,


----------



## kustomkb (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks guys, I had a hard time finding the specified test tubes but I was able to get 4 feet of 18mm OD glass from a local scientific glass blower. I thought I could just plug one end. Do you think that might cause any problems?
thanks for the tips, and I like your flywheel in your avatar, PalmRunner.
-Kevin


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 28, 2008)

I would check the inside for roundness? It's probably not round. I tried this a while back and mine wasn't. 

Wes


----------



## kustomkb (Feb 26, 2008)

Here is where I am at with this Motor:






I teamed up with a buddy at work and we made two of these. They haven't run yet. Everything is to spec. except for the 
test tube which I couldn't find. (PowderKeg, I can't see them on that site..)We cut a tube to length and plugged one end to no avail and tried bonding the hemispherical end of one tube to a tube section and that was a no go as well. Any ideas will be appreciated. We may have go to the different size cylinders as PalmRunner suggested.

Thanks,
-Kevin


----------



## Brass_Machine (Feb 26, 2008)

Looking good so far Kevin. Fraid I can't comment on the test tubes as I haven't built one yet.

Eric


----------



## Powder keg (Feb 27, 2008)

Sorry to mention it, They were discontinued( I haven't found a source yet. I've been thinking of moding it like Palmrunner mentioned also. 

Wes


----------



## Bogstandard (Feb 27, 2008)

Kustomkb, 
Looking good. You must have read Jan's set up instructions, it just might be one of your settings in relation to his is out slightly. Just looking at this nearly finished one looks like the internal fill is not where it should be, or it just might be an optical illusion.

John


----------



## Powder keg (Feb 27, 2008)

Forgot to mention. Looks GREAT so far)

Later, Wes


----------



## PalmRunner (Feb 27, 2008)

Great looking engine! Only one remark - this engine is a very low power device, max. 100mW. Therefore it is very important to minimize all possible frictions. I cleaned the bearings from the grease and used some light oil. Turning the flywheel by hand it takes quite a long time before it stops. 

The engine runs at relatively high speeds, so small leakage is allowed, but it is worth to try this small test: disconnect the piston rod from the flywheel, pull and release the piston - if it oscillates like a spring this means that there are no significant leaks and frictions.

The test tube size influences the top speed, but should not be a reason for the engine not to run. I would put more attention on the restrictor, the design was a little tricky a think.

Regards,
Totyo


----------



## kustomkb (Feb 27, 2008)

thanks, Ill try degreasing the bearings, the piston does bounce like a shock absorber, and the restrictor is just as 
the drawing dictates. Bogstandard, by fill do you mean the steel wool? I packed it in 8 cm long and located the flame at the intersection then secured the tube and then rotated the flywheel and piston to push the restrictor into position. 
-Kevin


----------



## kustomkb (Jan 17, 2009)

So I took another stab at the Pulse Mobile.  

I washed out the bearings and gaver a once over;

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7317910178855935300&hl=en

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

-Kevin.


----------



## b.lindsey (Jan 18, 2009)

Kevin,
Sorry I can add anything in the way of help as I have no experience in this type of engine. I looks like the flywheel is as friction free as possible and that the damper is "springy" as others have noted. Watching the video I can certainly feel and sympathize with your frustration. I appreciate your sharing the "trials" of getting it to run and will be watching the thread for the comments and suggestions of others. I am sure someone here can provide the help you need so that the next video will be of it running!! Its a very nice looking little engine so hang in there.

Regards,
Bill


----------



## shred (Jan 18, 2009)

I have not tried to make this engine, so I'll make a couple completely uneducated questions/observations--

The flame looks kinda large; is this an engine that likes lots and lots of heat?

also, the video of Jan's, it's spinning around-- that would help cool the far end of the tube-- tried a small fan or some other airflow?


----------



## PalmRunner (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice looking engine. The flywheel itself seems to be almost frictionless, but with the piston rod connected I see that the flywheel stops at random positions. It appears to me that the piston has either to much friction or is too loose inside the cylinder (no compression). Its perhaps an optical illusion, but I also have the feeling that the restrictor is not fixed hardly to the test tube?


----------



## kustomkb (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks Guys,

I think the fit is good but I'll try a looser piston. The restrictor has springs around it to hold it in place. I think it's pretty secure.
Maybe I'll try to rearange the packing?... ???

KB


----------



## shred (Jan 19, 2009)

kustomkb  said:
			
		

> Thanks Guys,
> I think the fit is good but I'll try a looser piston. The restrictor has springs around it to hold it in place. I think it's pretty secure.
> Maybe I'll try to rearange the packing?... ???
> KB


How tightly packed is the steel wool-stuff? Does air need to flow through it for that engine?


----------



## Divided He ad (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi Kevin, 

I've had a little time and have been reading about this on Jan's site.... It seems that you are not the only one who had trouble with setting this engine up!

I suppose you have read this already? But thought I'd put a link here to help others understand what you are up against! 

http://heetgasmodelbouw.ridders.nu/Webpaginas/pagina_thermo_acoustic_mobiel/acoustic_frameset.htm

It seems that there are very critical points in several areas of this conundrum ???



Good luck!! 


Ralph.


----------



## kustomkb (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for all your ideas and encouragement,

Tuned it a little more last night. I used a piece of glass tube with an end plugged and am wondering if the shape or it bieng one piece of glass has anything to do with it? I am still trying to find the correct tube...

I looked closely at some of the other videos online and it seems we all have the
 same grade and consistency of steel wool.

The saga continues...


http://video.google.ca/videoplay?do...i=_DB3ScPkCqGG_AGG1_SsBQ&q=pulse+mobile&hl=en


----------



## Bernd (Jan 21, 2009)

I followed the link Ralph posted and read about the engine.

A couple of questions. Did you use the same material for the ring that holds the glass tube as Jan did and is it the same size? Reason I ask is that in his description he feels that is were the cooling/heating takes place.

Have you tried changing the the steel wool to a different size? From what I can tell from the pics and video of your engine and Jan's, it looks like there are two different grades of steel wool being used. Yours looks to be courser.

Have you tried just putting the piston in the glass cylinder to see what happens. See if it will move without being connected to the flywheel. From the action that Jan describes I'd say the piston would oscillate back and forth in the cylinder.

Regards,
Bernd

P.S. Just posted this after your post. Disregard the steel wool.

P.S.S. I guess my last question I has sort of been answered. A bind in the flywheel. I think you've just about eliminated all but the tube. So perhaps it's the tube that's causing your problem.


----------



## mklotz (Jan 21, 2009)

I built my own version of this engine.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=2106.msg17090#msg17090

I used Jan's plans as a guide but altered things to fit the materials I had to hand and made changes to facilitate experimenting with various things. Mine runs but it's finicky and frustrating.

Just a few observations based on my build of this engine...

I seriously doubt that the shape of the end of the glass tube is important. Ignore that for now.

The size of the hole in the restrictor is important. I made my restrictor to accept interchangeable bushings so I could try different size holes. Consider making up two additional restrictors - one 25% larger (in area) hole and one 25% smaller than what you're using now. Try these and see if one of them brings the engine closer to running. If it does, make two more with a similar up/down variation from the size of the one that improved things and repeat the experiment.

In mine, the distance between the restrictor and the piston at TDC affects performance.
I made the mount that supports the test tube adjustable so that this distance could be easily tweaked. You might want to experiment with that.

I can't prove it but it seems to me that this engine has very little power near BDC. To me this implies that the flywheel needs lots of inertia to carry through. You might want to try a larger flywheel.

On mine one needs to really give the flywheel a good spin to get it running. I've considered, though never tried, using a rubber wheel in an electric drill to spin it up for startup. Perhaps something else to try?

Good luck in your efforts. I hope you can get it running. You'll be very proud when you do. The engine's mind-boggling simplicity and total absence of valves will astound your mechanical friends.

Please keep us informed about your progress. I'm sure there are many forum members and lurkers who are interested in what you are doing.


----------



## kustomkb (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks again for everyone's input.

Tonight I will try some finer steel wool that is more tightly coiled. (Big box didn't have any last night)

 I thought of trying without the flywheel and then went down a different tangent. Thanks for the reminder.

I will make a couple bushes to alter the restrictor also. 

I used the piston to push the restrictor into place. Maybe a few thou' further?



> The engine's mind-boggling simplicity and total absence of valves will astound your mechanical friends.



I agree! that is what drew me in when I first saw them. 


We'll get 'er beat yet.

Thanks,

-Kevin.


----------



## kustomkb (Jan 21, 2009)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7701101963387741577&hl=en


----------



## ksouers (Jan 21, 2009)

"We got action" says it all!! ;D

Congratulations Kev. That was a hard-fought win.

Loved the dance, as well. My wife was wondering what I was laughing at ;D


----------



## rake60 (Jan 21, 2009)

Congrats Kevin! 
Looks and sounds GREAT! 

Rick


----------



## Maryak (Jan 21, 2009)

Kevin,

Winners are Grinners - Congratulations on a runner and your persistence and patience in seeing it through to a very successful conclusion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







 :bow: :bow: :bow:

I don't know which I enjoyed most the engine running or your obvious delight at achieving a runner.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Divided He ad (Jan 22, 2009)

Well you certainly can't top that much excitement ehh!? :big:


Nice runner you Got there Kevin :bow: ;D



As you said, "the mobile part to do" and it's a sweet victory well earned 



Looking forward to seeing this all working as it was intended 




Ralph.


----------



## malcolmt (Jan 22, 2009)

HEY ! 
Big congrats on a fantastic piece of work. Can't help but admire your perseverance (and Amanda's) that sure is a great runner.
It just goes to show that with the right encouragement and the right person at the controls, Even the insurmountable is overcome.

 :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:

Kind regards

Malcolm


----------



## kustomkb (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks alot fella's!

After posting that first vid I knew I had to see it through to the end, I'm just glad it came as quickly as it did.



> My wife was wondering what I was laughing at



My wife over heard the video and said "you're not going to post that are you?", "yeah?" , "but you sound like such a dork!"

Well dork's and nerds have invented the coolest things so sign me up!

Started a replacement base to stiffen and align the parts better, then will start on the "mobile part of the deal"

Thanks again for all the advice and encouragement. :bow: Truly a great feeling when it comes to life!

-Kevin


----------



## mklotz (Jan 22, 2009)

Congratulations, Kevin, and well done!

Tell your wife that your "dorky" excitement and dance are hardly unusual among the viewers of your achivement. I'll bet most of us have had similar moments. I know I have.

It's particularly true with this engine design. With a more conventional air or steam engine one can be fairly sure at the offset that, once built, the thing will run given enough pressure. Not so for these engines. One invests a lot of construction time with no assurance that the thing will ever perform. When it does it's only natural that a little victory dance is in order.

Now that you've got it running can you point to any actions you took that you think made the difference between not running and running? Given the fussiness of these engines, I'm sure current and future readers contemplating a build of this engine would appreciate any wisdom you can impart.


----------



## kustomkb (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks Marv.

I am drawn to stirling, flame lickers and now this style of motor because they are unconventional and can be placed on the coffee table, strike a match and away they go. Self contained. Steam is great too but I have not built a boiler as of yet. Compressed air motors are nice and reliable but until I plumb a line into the house...

My problem with this build (and others) is that I always make things too tight. After intoducing Clarence to the yoke holes and dropping the height of the flywheel to align properly, things were freed up considerably. With everything being such a snug fit, throw in the flexing sheet metal base and there was absolutely no forgiveness. I had thought the resistance was the air compresion. also after changing out the wool, I packed it longer than specified and had a few loose threads protruding into the transition area. I dont know what difference this makes if any. My Dad is a pro wood turner so I am thinking of asking him to make the base. Or go With Al, not sure yet.
The piston fit was such that with the con-rod connected and the tube held vertically, it would slowly fall out under its own weight.

Have fun!

Kevin.


----------



## dparker (Jan 22, 2009)

Kevin: Good On You!!! That is a very good achievement and a admirable ambition to keep at it and get things running.
I think my grin was almost as big as yours when you were so excited that it was running under it's own power.
Quite a exciting video, thanks for posting it, really like to see anybody get their models running.
Thanks----don


----------



## rake60 (Jan 22, 2009)

Kevin I can't stop watching that video.
I brings an ear to ear grin for me every time!

Is that the smell of a Project of the Month I'm getting here?

Rick


----------



## kustomkb (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks again boys!

 I'm pretty stoked to have another runner, Maybe have 'er piroeting by the weekend.

 She says "why dont you put a balerina on top of the spinning part"

I made a beefier base, similar to one that I saw on you tube, today; Not a big fan of bent sheet metal,











enjoy!

KB


----------



## Stan (Jan 23, 2009)

Congratulations Kevin. My Lamina is back on the shelf awaiting more fiddling to get it running properly.

With what appears to be a lack of theory on what you have to do to make this type of engine run, you have to wonder about the first person who persevered to get the first one going.


----------



## ChooChooMike (Jan 23, 2009)

A hearty congrats Kevin !! Your whoopin' & hollerin' :big: on the video reaffirms one of the reasons I like building engines - seeing them run for the 1st time is such a thrill !!

We should have a *Video of the Month* category for most enthusiasm  Yours would win hands down :bow:

Mike


----------



## kustomkb (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks alot Stan and Mike!

While I was packing the wool I thought "I wonder how many guys on earth are shoving steel wool into a test tube right now?"

Like you say, whomever went first must have been pretty dedicated.

Made the base today;












Hopefully final video soon...


----------



## ksouers (Jan 23, 2009)

That's looking great, Kevin.

Can't wait to see it run.



The other Kevin.


----------



## Divided He ad (Jan 24, 2009)

The base looks good Kevin ;D 

Is that a new burner too? 


Waiting for the video 




Ralph.


----------



## b.lindsey (Jan 24, 2009)

Kevin, I have been following the post with great interest even though I haven't had much time to post. Congnrats on all the progress and getting it to run so well. The video was fascinating and I can't wait to see it running on the new base. I am assuming the 0-ring between the flywheel and base will allow it to spin on the base as it runs?

Bill


----------



## Stan (Jan 24, 2009)

Kevin: The bling is overpowering. Is it an optical illusion that the crankpin is below the center of the piston? I hope you don't have the problem I usually have. I think every time I try to fancy up an engine, it no longer works. A good example is the first rough model of the lamina worked better than any "improvements" made since.


----------



## kustomkb (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks Kevin, Vid coming right up!

Thanks Ralph, I misplaced the original and made a burner which doesn't seem to burn as well as the first.

Thanks Bill, You're right, we've got the spinorama here.

Thanks Stan, Just an illusion I think. You're right about leaving well enough alone. I think I just spent seven hours getting it going on the new base.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=454049612545537776&hl=en



It was a real battle. My first post was almost a year ago 

I'm sure I spent more time tweaking than Machining.

Pulling the dust sheilds I think I may have damaged a bearing cage or two. I might try ceramics.

Thanks for everyones advice, support and interest. It's a real motivator.


Have fun!

Kevin.


----------



## rake60 (Jan 24, 2009)

Beautiful! :bow: :bow: :bow:

Rick


----------



## ksouers (Jan 24, 2009)

That's really cool, Kevin!

I like that! The rotation really adds a lot of interest :bow:


Kevin


----------



## GailInNM (Jan 24, 2009)

Very nice Kevin. :bow: :bow: :bow:
Gail in NM,USA


----------



## Maryak (Jan 24, 2009)

Brilliant, :bow: :bow: :bow:

Sir Isaac would be very pleased. ;D :

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## kustomkb (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks Alot fellows!

I know it can be improved but I need a little break from this rascal...

'Till the bug bites again,

-Kevin.


----------



## Shopguy (Jan 24, 2009)

Impressive! That is one neat piece of machinery. Your perseverance is to be commended. Not your average Stirling. :bow:
Regards,
Ernie J


----------



## dwentz (Jan 27, 2009)

Very nice job!

Has anyone received plans from Jan Ridder lately? I requested 2 plans, one being the Pulse over a week ago and have not heard anything.

Dale


----------



## chuck foster (Jan 27, 2009)

just emailed jan on friday and he sent me the plans on saturday, he is usually fast but he might be over run with requests.

just ordered the test tubes and graphite so i should be able to start on this next week.

chuck


----------



## JimM (Feb 2, 2009)

That looks way cool

I'm only just getting into model engineering and have yet to build anything but that's just made it to the top of my 'must build' list 

Cheers

Jim


----------



## Divided He ad (Feb 3, 2009)

That's just a beautiful runner Kevin :bow: 

Nice chunk of aluminium for the base too  

You take a well earned rest..... What's next? :big:



One day I may still try one of these.... One day when a day lasts about a year!!! 




Ralph.


----------



## kustomkb (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks alot Ernie, Jim, Dale and Ralph!!



> You take a well earned rest..... What's next?



Get back to the Hoglet; http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=1831.0
I think its approaching a year as well :

Thanks for the vids Ralph, they got a real good study.

Let us know how you do chuck.

Thanks again,

-Kevin


----------



## chuck foster (Feb 5, 2009)

kevin 
i was wondering what you used for bearings in you engine?

chuck


----------



## kustomkb (Feb 5, 2009)

Chuck, I used regular ball bearings, but in a vertical arrangement, I think we'd be better off with angular contact bearings.







cheers,

Kevin.


----------



## steamer (Feb 6, 2009)

Now that's a neat engine! ....very nicely done.

Persistance is the key!

EOM I think.

Dave


----------



## kustomkb (Feb 6, 2009)

Much appreciated Dave!

-Kevin.


----------

